# DIY treestand branch holders let see em



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody got any homemade treestand branch holders ?? I'm thinking of different ways to mount something to hold branches around my treestand ,if you have something let's see or share it


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

saw some last year that were made of 3/4" pvc with holes drilled in them about every 2 inches and off-set 90 degrees


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't have picks, but on my permanent wood box/ladder stand I took 1" conduit, cut it about 6" length, put one end in the vice to flatten it and then bent it a little, drilled two small holes in the flattend part and screwed it to my stand. Every year I cut some fresh pines or Oaks and stick them in. Easy and Cheap.


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

Ches said:


> I don't have picks, but on my permanent wood box/ladder stand I took 1" conduit, cut it about 6" length, put one end in the vice to flatten it and then bent it a little, drilled two small holes in the flattend part and screwed it to my stand. Every year I cut some fresh pines or Oaks and stick them in. Easy and Cheap.


I'd like to see that sounds great


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1596232
I posted this last year, Since then I have made a few changes, I will try to update pics soon.


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

ILBowHuntFreak said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1596232
> I posted this last year, Since then I have made a few changes, I will try to update pics soon.


Excellent idea , what size pvc u use 1 inch or 3/4?


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

Here are pics.







3/4" PVC


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

That is great,..you could use a few appropriately sized ss hose clamps to attach it,..and spray it with paint

Great idea,..i have work to do,...Thanks


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome thanks for the pics , ill be making some soon


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

You can't tell from the pics, but rather then glue the pieces together I used 1 inch all purpose coarse thread screws, that way if I need to change it or a piece breaks it is easy to change it up. Also I used the zip ties because that is what I had laying around rather then buying hose clamps. I may try those as they will hold heavier branches better. The zip ties flex a bit.


----------



## WIarcher (Sep 7, 2005)

ILBowhuntFreak...I love your idea. I'v got one stand that is a little thin on cover and that looks like the answer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the good idea. I was thinking of a slightly different approach and would like your opinions.

I have a hang-on and 2 climbers, and instead of attaching holders to all 3, I could attach them to a strap that goes around the tree (like the kind you use to hold climbing sticks to the tree). Seems like this would have the added advantage that the branches would not move when you move in your stand, like as you stand up. Then I could use the strap/holders wherever I go.

Feedback?


----------



## peeker (Jan 30, 2009)

I use 1" conduit straps on the front of my stand and I have an adjustable flag pole mount on each side of the upright part that mounts to the tree. Works well so far.


----------



## PA B0WHUNT3R (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.badriveroutdoors.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14&products_id=51


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

I used some garden hose and elbow connectors to create some and then zip tied them to the stand. This is the only pic I have and I was in the process of working on this one. My daughter was "camouflaging" it while I was making more. I have since added a couple and spray painted them in camo.








Here it is in the tree...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Definately a great idea, but I have been putting it off for 2-years now! lol
In my defense, I have been pretty busy.....


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm sorry but this is a great idea. I wish I would had thought of it. Looks like I'm off to homedepot tomorrow. Should I get the 3/4 or 1 inch PVC fittings? Also, what type of adhesive did you use?


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

Also why do you use when all the leaves fall off the limbs.


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

> Also why do you use when all the leaves fall off the limbs


Go to your local craft store and get fake branches that will solve that problem.


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

Would it look out of place when there are no leaves on the limbs anymore?


----------



## bolodunn (Feb 18, 2012)

http://blindedhunting.com/crowsnest/


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

bolodunn said:


> http://blindedhunting.com/crowsnest/


That would work great with lock ons. The problem I will have is most of my places I hunt I have to bring in my climber. I wish I could leave my hang ons out. But I know they would get stolen.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

Infamousfrog said:


> I'm sorry but this is a great idea. I wish I would had thought of it. Looks like I'm off to homedepot tomorrow. Should I get the 3/4 or 1 inch PVC fittings? Also, what type of adhesive did you use?


I didn't use adhesive, I used 1 inch coarse thread all purpose screws, so I can change and adjust the angle or if a piece breaks.
Also In the winter when the leaves fall I either try to hunt out of tree's that hold there leaves like a pin oak, or I just find really branchy pieches with lots of sticks coming off of it so It conceals.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

Infamousfrog said:


> That would work great with lock ons. The problem I will have is most of my places I hunt I have to bring in my climber. I wish I could leave my hang ons out. But I know they would get stolen.


The one I posted up above is on a summit bushmaster climber.


----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## deergoneit (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's what I did before opener. Still holding up out in the woods.









Sorry, can't rotate pic.
Just pvc sch 40 frame, fake branches from dollar tree (bought the branches, vines & loose leaves)
Not the greatest, but should work for now
sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

Inexpensive branch holders for wooden ladder stands.........1 1/2" Fencing staples
Works like a charm...


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Great thread! Very helpful!


----------



## pjfishpa (Apr 26, 2013)

Just finished making two sets with 3/4 inch pvc. Painted and in the compost bin for the summer. Thanks - great idea! Just found that mirror blind thread too - might have to give that a try.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

I just use black zip ties.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

I heard someone uses old artificial x-mas tree branches that are being put in the trash.


----------



## scandog (Aug 17, 2005)

We pick up a couple artificial Christmas trees every year. they work great. depending on the type of tree, you can drill holes in furring strips and stick them in. then you can screw them to a tree or strap them to your stand or blind. We use them for tree stands and ground blinds.


----------



## cokays (Aug 30, 2009)

One idea I saw was a guy using the limbs from an old artificial christmas tree.


----------



## Long Hunter (May 20, 2013)

I use jute twine on my permanent stands here on the property. They blend in great and naturally decay and fall off sometime after the season.


----------



## huntin always (Dec 16, 2017)

The ultimate tree branch holder
mkm products fantastic product, needs no tools to install, and you can leave it on your stand year after year!
$23.95 (or special package deal for $41,60, which includes some artificial fall branches, and a ground stake attachment for hunting from the ground)


----------



## barrettm95 (Jun 24, 2017)

Cool idea to use this, but do you feel it is worth it? Do the branches get in the way at all. I have always found that selecting the right tree and minimizing movement has worked well.


----------



## Deer time 27 (1 mo ago)

Let's see all your DIY tree stand branch holders. Here's one I made a adapter for. Bought the tube part from a place on line called blinded hunting. Just wanted a little more length. Came out pretty good.


----------



## Deer time 27 (1 mo ago)

barrettm95 said:


> Cool idea to use this, but do you feel it is worth it? Do the branches get in the way at all. I have always found that selecting the right tree and minimizing movement has worked well.


I know what you mean but where I hunt I can't get in the thick pines where I like to hunt. I have tried making a blind skirt but I think natural cover is the best.


----------



## Deer time 27 (1 mo ago)

barrettm95 said:


> Cool idea to use this, but do you feel it is worth it? Do the branches get in the way at all. I have always found that selecting the right tree and minimizing movement has worked well.


I even made some out of PVC pipe for the front of my ground blind. Here's a picture


----------



## Deer time 27 (1 mo ago)

deergoneit said:


> Here's what I did before opener. Still holding up out in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 1493711
> 
> ...


Nice how did you make it.


----------



## Deer time 27 (1 mo ago)

Deer time 27 said:


> Nice how did you make it.


Bought some PVC pipe cut it in small pieces and super glued them together and bought some edgers at Lowe's that's the spike part and camo duck tape. The hook eyes are for when I screw the branch to it it won't tip over made 7 of them to place in front of my ground blind. I have cover for the top and side of my blind but needed it for the front of the blind it was a little to open. It works.


----------



## Deer time 27 (1 mo ago)

Deer time 27 said:


> Nice how did you make it.


Pines are the best cover out there for branch holders.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Loose zip tie loops or Christmas garland with wire inside of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer time 27 (1 mo ago)

deergoneit said:


> Here's what I did before opener. Still holding up out in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 1493711
> 
> ...


How did you make the pipes stand up on your stand?


----------

